# Dubia cockroaches dying.



## SgtMcBeardy (Sep 14, 2015)

I brought a set of 100 dubia roaches from eBay and they arrived yesterday so I put them in my tub with egg crates, kitchen towel with water, a slice of orange and some fish flakes and I wake up this morning and there already seem to be 6/7 dead at the bottom of their tub, the temps are about 100, humidity 60%
Thanks in advance,
Beardy


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

SgtMcBeardy said:


> I brought a set of 100 dubia roaches from eBay and they arrived yesterday so I put them in my tub with egg crates, kitchen towel with water, a slice of orange and some fish flakes and I wake up this morning and there already seem to be 6/7 dead at the bottom of their tub, the temps are about 100, humidity 60%
> Thanks in advance,
> Beardy


Are the dead adults? If so it happens. Knock the temp down to 90f as well and see how you get on.


----------



## SgtMcBeardy (Sep 14, 2015)

Basin79 said:


> SgtMcBeardy said:
> 
> 
> > I brought a set of 100 dubia roaches from eBay and they arrived yesterday so I put them in my tub with egg crates, kitchen towel with water, a slice of orange and some fish flakes and I wake up this morning and there already seem to be 6/7 dead at the bottom of their tub, the temps are about 100, humidity 60%
> ...


I have a microclimate heat mat under them but I don't have a way of controlling the temps that it produces.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

SgtMcBeardy said:


> I have a microclimate heat mat under them but I don't have a way of controlling the temps that it produces.


How much of the tub is the mat covering?


----------



## SgtMcBeardy (Sep 14, 2015)

Basin79 said:


> How much of the tub is the mat covering?


It's currently fits under the egg cartons only.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

More ventilation holes will drop the temps down


----------

